# Replacing an Unreal Version of Reality



## creativedp (May 15, 2007)

Depersonalized persons live immersed in an altered dream-like perception of self and the world. They exist with an "*unreal version of reality*." What most of us have been struggling to achieve in a frustrating manner, perhaps for long periods of time, is to alter or *convert our "unreal version of reality" into a "real version" to experience or feel our selves, bodies and the world as real*.

We should have learned through years of futile struggle that one cannot *convert* an "unreal version" of our own strange making into a real version of reality. Of course, we did not do it intentionally, we had no other option confronted with our unfortunate experiences of emotional trauma, conflict or drug abuse.

But some of the lucky ones among us may have experienced passing moments of experiences of real, emotionally colored version of the world, the version that ordinary non-DP persons experience every waking moment, taking such grand much blessed experience of the self, body and the world for granted.

After years of frustrating failed attempts, we have to recognize that we cannot convert an unreal version of reality into a real version. Either we have to bear it patiently and live with it as most of us do, or through moments of insight recognize that there is a totally "different" version of reality, as experienced by non-dp people and also by dp people before this catastrophe befell on them.

There are ways to get to know what the real version of reality feels like*. *

*We cannot convert an unreal version of reality into a real version, we can only replace it for a real genuine emotionally **colored** version after gaining insight into the falsehood and futility of our unreal experience.*

Once again I say, dp persons need not feel guilty for this state of affairs. Confronted with conflicts, or impact of drugs their only way to cope with the terror was to escape into a perception of reality, their selves, emotions and bodies as unreal. While patiently waiting for a replacement of the unreal version with a real version, one can prepare the way through insights, useful occupations, physical exercise, healthy food, good personal relations, creative work, and psychotherapy if one can find a good therapist and also can afford it.

When one finally succeeds in getting glimpses of the real version of reality, those who are inclined to obsessive compulsive behavior may start doubting whether it would be "right" or "healthy" to accept the real version. They must realize that this was the original issue that brought about the problem in the first place for them.


----------

